
Vis: a vim like text editor - tambourine_man
https://github.com/martanne/vis
======
wodenokoto
So the main difference between neovim and vis is that vis only aims for 80%
features?

~~~
martanne
No the main difference is that vis is written from scratch while neovim
inherited an old and hard to maintain code base.

This allows vis to experiment with various ideas:

\- native multiple cursors/selection support

\- structural regular expression support

\- different core data structure resulting in efficient large file support

\- LPeg based syntax highlighting

\- Lua as an in process extension language

\- client/server design (not yet implemented)

without having to care about backward compatibility and legacy systems. Of
course this has also some drawbacks for example there is no existing plugin
ecosystem etc.

~~~
wodenokoto
Thank you for the clarifications.

> native multiple cursors/selection support

Is this somehow not possible to implement in vim or why is this feature
repeated and emphasised so much?

~~~
martanne
I'm not really familiar with the vim code base. From the little I've seen I'm
astonished that people are actually willing to voluntarily work on it.

Having said that, googling revealed a bug report[1] where one of the main
neovim developers states he would rather avoid "messing with a very obscure
part of the C code." So yes, it seems to be difficult to implement into the
existing code base.

There exists a plugin which adds some features, but because it is not
supported by the editor core (hence the above emphasis on "native") it isn't
properly integrated with other plugins etc.

[1]
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/211](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/issues/211)

